# PHP mit Apache



## Morpheus (13. März 2003)

HI!

Ich habe Apache 2.0.44 und PHP 4.3.1. Mein Problem is folgendes:
Wenn jemand aus dem Internet auf meinen Server zugreift und eine Php Seite läd, wird sie nur ganz kurz angezeigt dann kommt "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden."

Das Error Log von Apache sieht so aus:

[Thu Mar 13 19:39:35 2003] [warn] (OS 64)Der angegebene Netzwerkname ist nicht mehr verfügbar.  : winnt_accept: Asynchronous AcceptEx failed.


Kann mir da jemand helfen? THX im Vorraus, Morpheus


----------

